# Work in progress



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

seriously nice!


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Looks nice, but here is a problem I see. And you have it different in a couple of photos. 
In some of the shots, the seat swings back. What happens if you have the stern area loaded high and you need to get something out of your dry box? You will have to partially unload too swing to seat back. I think it would be better, as in some of the photos, to have the seat swing forward. Then you can get stuff out of the dry box much easier. Just a thought.


PS. Looks like you'll be ready if the basement floods.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Looks real nice. I have a couple questions/comments.

1: What happens if the boat ends up vertical in a wave, or you have to use the seat for better leverage, or (as mentioned) you have lots of gear in the back? I would flip the seat forward for all these reasons. (edit... I now see a strap on front) You'll loose some room in the captains bay. I'd also ditch the folding seat. The back hinge will break just when you need the leverage. A layer of the silver bubble wrap for home water heaters is nice to glue under the flip bracket. Keeps it from scratching the drybox or cooler all to hell.

2: I noticed plastic "fatex" type strap buckles. In a bad situation, I would not trust these to hold essential gear. I know that this is your family setup, but NRS or DRE straps are the only way to go.

Must be your new baby, I see it has a room of its own. Does it get you up in the middle of the night?

Makes me want something bigger than my 13 ft super puma.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, very appreciated.

1. I knew I was going to catch heat for the seat bracket  I want to give this setup a try, I never overload the stern area so I always seem to have just enough area to flip the dry box lid open vertically. If I am wrong, I can flip it back quite easily. I am getting two captain boxes for the "daily" dry needs and the big dry box will be used for mostly "camp" gear.

2. Action seat is what I already had from my old setup, so I used that for test purposes. I have popped the seat once already. I can't make up my mind between High and Low back seats yet. I keep jumping into my friends' boats all the time. I am leaning towards Low back for now.

3. I just put the rubber bushings on the bottom of the bracket to keep it from scratching the box, excellent point though. Thanks!

4. The small straps I got from strapworks. They are to hold the shelf for the ammo cans. I am still tossing that idea around, I might switch to U-bolts instead. I am afraid I won't have enough room for the regular strap buckles. Most of my straps are NRS though.

And yes, this is my new second wife (4 days old), good thing I live in Utah where polygamy is alright  My wife allowed me to keep the boat in the basement for the winter...my argument was that it will keep me out of bars and in the basement through out the winter. She bought it!

Alex


----------



## gbmaz (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn, makes me want to go boating!

It is bad when it is only November and am all ready jonesin' hard for the river......

One question on your setup. It looks like the oar stands are kind of far back. Will you have paddlers up front, or is that just a personal preference thing?


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

This boat is of the exact same dimensions as my old Riken boat and that is how I learned to row and rowed for 4 years. So I think I just got used to it by now and tend to keep it the same way. If I do bigger rivers, I usually bring a couple of paddlers for the front.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Any feedback is welcome.*

Very nice work. Small adjustments can be made as you use the boat on the river. I would put a football size object under the boat floor where the dry box sits to simulate a river boulder and check for upward bumping of dry box, than do the samething for cooler and make adjustments as needed to minimize annoying upward bumping in rapids. You do not want to destroy the bottom of your boat too soon.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Hmm, that's a good idea, thanks! I will try that. I am very impressed with Maravia's floor, hope it delivers on the river as much as I think it might.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice basement furniture! Where's the flat screen get mounted?


----------



## bth (Oct 31, 2005)

are you all looking at a picture to see the seat, etc.? why cant i see the pic?


----------



## HPMG (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice setup Kazak!!!! 

I'm curious how the aluminum tread plate is attached to the double rails? It doesn't look like it's welded on.....


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

It's welded underneath.


----------



## bth (Oct 31, 2005)

now i can see it- dont know why i couldnt see the images at work. 
what kind of drop bags are those with a solid-looking bottom on them?


----------



## HPMG (Nov 2, 2008)

kazak4x4 said:


> It's welded underneath.


Looks neat and tidy done that way, I like it.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

I can't see any reason for the seat bracket to mount on the rearmost rail and flip back. Have you thought about mounting it on the front rail and reversing the seat?


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Chip, ya that's how everyone says it should be, but I always like to go the hard way and learn from my own mistakes. My reasoning for the rear rail are:

1. I don't have to take up space of the cockpit to open the dry box (I am going to have two captain dry boxes on sides in the captain bay)

2. I don't need to lift the seat to get into the big dry box, the seat comes up with the lid. 

Once I am on the river and I don't like this setup, I will flip it back to the more "normal" way.



bth, this is a 44"x20" AAA drop bag, there are all kinds of sizes. I put the PolyMax board on the bottom and it makes it a very steady floor for the ammo cans.


----------



## HPMG (Nov 2, 2008)

I've been looking for a reason to buy some PolyMax, drop bag bottom looks like a good place to start......it seems that once you get your hands on it though, it finds uses for itself! 

Maybe PolyMax should start shelling out some royalties to Chip! Great find!


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice setup, but I actually have the flip seat bracket, although from Clavey, but it is the same. I have learned from my mistakes and the bracket is on the front bar. flipping the seat forward to access the box will not be a problem space wise, its not even a problem in my little super duper compared to your battle ship. But of course if you want the PITA of swapping in the field, I guess you can only lead a horse to water

On another note, be sure to put a foam pad in the bottom of your drop bag or else that plastic/can combo will probably wear a hole in it in nothing flat. I actually have glued a foam pad (just the cheap blue kind from Wallyworld) on the bottom of all my ammo cans for putting them in drop bags and also strapping to a frame, helps with them not sliding when strapped to a frame directly. Then you don't have a chunk of foam floating around that gets lost.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

shappattack thanks for your feedback. What happened with your bad experience? Did you have the strap on the front? I still don't see how it could come lose with a strap, but you are right about the horse....heh

So you are saying to put the pad between the PolyMax and the drop bag? That's a good idea and I will implement that. Thanks!

Alex


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

kazak4x4, I will start building two 17 ft. boats next summer and I want mine just like yours, very clean and simple. I like the bigger boats also, you can load them flat and low so it cuts down on the wind blowing you all over the place and the strong winds are the one thing I dislike the most, next to running out of booz. I should say finish next summer.P.S big boats are also easer to load.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

There is always a question pops up on the Buzz, which boat should I choose? It's funny how the responses always start with 14 feet and then end up on 16 footers. I find 16 foot boat very friendly for a family float and long expedition trips. I really hate smashing things in and/or packing vertical. I like to spread my load.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice rig. Yeah, I should have gotten a 15 footer, but now that I have my tiny cat it doesn't really bother me, and for 2 people and 2 dogs we're OK on the 14'. 

Pretty sweet aluminum everything you have going there! I went the poor $ way, and also because I didn't like the added height of the flip seat, and mounted my seat to a piece of wood which is strapped onto my seat. I was high enough sitting on my cooler I didn't want to add any inches I didn't have to. I ponder making a table still, but like having the platform on the boat at all times, day trip and multi day, and also anytime I go to the boat on multiday (it makes it easy to walk around on it). 

So much rigging to do. I suppose it's a good thing I don't have a basement or shop or I'd have my frame in there working on it all winter too!


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

Alex, nice boat! So did you get rid of your Riken? We used to rent that same Riken boat from the U of U numerous times. It seemed to perform well. Bet you can't wait to get it out. I've heard a lot of good things about Maravia boats. I'm in SLC also, maybe we'll see each other on the river some time. I'd like to see that boat in action. I'm a family boater also. Wife and a 12 year old.

Kyle


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Darn it alex, i just rolled up my sh**t and put it away for the winter, now i'll have to pull it all out again and keep tinkering. seeing your setup has given me more ideas, maybe i'll put it in the living room so the kid can use it as a trampoline.... hmmm.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Kyle, you are welcome to come by, I still have my old Riken. I am keeping the boat for family members to go with me. That Riken boat served me awesome, never had a problem with it. Sometimes I wonder why I am switching.... feeling kind of guilty actually.

oarframe, when you get ideas, please post here, the tinkering never ever ends! Actually my boat works great now for reenactment of Peter Pan and the Captain Hook movie with my boy. 

I am probably going to place an order for the captain dry boxes tomorrow, still wondering what size to go with 10" or 13" wide?


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I switched the pin on the seat, any feedback about it?




























The PolyMax on the floor in the drop bag, better view:










And of course HD TV in the background for some rafting videos!


----------



## bth (Oct 31, 2005)

where did you get the polymax? was that also through AAA?


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Why the polymax on the floor? , use 1/4 to 1/2 inch closed cell foam to buffer the cans and protect against rubbing/holes, or glue the foam on the bottom of your cans directly


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

That PolyMax makes it a sturdy floor, much easier to pack the ammo cans into it than putting them into a drop bag. That plastic hardly weighs anything and drains instantly.

bth, here is a link: PolyMax Poultry/Kennel Flooring - TekSupply


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Have you used the poly max in this particular "in the drop bag application" or is this theoretical basement designs. I got to be thinking that full cans, with other gear in between and a deck on top with a couple kids and a wife is going to cause those corner edges to be rubbing a hole right through your bag corners without some padding.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Used it twice on my old boat. I adjusted the ammo cans to be 1/4 of an inch below the bars. The table goes on top and the majority of the weight of the table + passengers goes over the bars and not the ammo cans. I want the ammo cans snug in there, but not take most of the weight, if that makes sense.

I completely see your point though. I sanded the PolyMax smooth and it mostly resides on the straps of the drop bag and not on the mesh part. I still might put down the foam pad as you recommended, just need to make a trip to Wally world.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I've been using the polymax in my drop bags for 2 years now, and really like it. I don't have ammo cans in there, just a bunch of gear under wooden hinged lids. I do usually have a firepan at the bottom of one, but it is in a nylon bag, so wearing the drop bags isn't likely a risk like with ammo cans. I like the polymax on the bottom of the drop bag, because it keeps the bottom of the drop bag flat, so no matter what I cram in there I'm not going to be cramming stuff onto the I-beams of the boat. Sometimes I might end up with a lot of loose stuff in those drop bags, and so the polymax serves as kind of a structural bottom, say if I have a small propane bomb, or something else that might tend to want to hang down in a drop bag, and I don't want stuff touching my floor.

I do know that my rental boat on the grand canyon, all the ammo cans went straight into the drop bags, and those drop bags were bomber. I'm not sure what they were made of, but there's a lot of different products out there so it may depend on what you have also.

Alex, what did you use to "sand" the polymax? Have you tried a surform (small one)/panzer file? They are very fast for smoothing and rounding the corners.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Just used a jigsaw to cut out exposing material and just used a rough sand paper to take care of the sharp edges.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Amazon.com: Stanley 21-115 7-1/4-Inch Surform Shaver: Home Improvement

Check out the surform shaver, for really nice round edges, after you're done with the jigsaw.


----------

